# WTB complete front for r35



## Edgar (Aug 29, 2018)

looking for a complete front for 2015 R35 (bumper, headlights, daylights, radiators, intercoolers, wings and etc...)
thanks in advance


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Edgar said:


> looking for a complete front for 2015 R35 (bumper, headlights, daylights, radiators, intercoolers, wings and etc...)
> thanks in advance






Hi 


Give us a call I have some of what you need:thumbsup: 






Regards MGT


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi I chatted with you on ebay last week, I have various front end bits for that car, you never said if you wanted lhd parts or red and wether or not it was headlight wash system on car.

Give me a email or pm and I can tell you what bits I have.

Thanks


----------



## hirsty (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Edgar I have a brand new front lip spoiler with the under tray for sale if its still needed, Hirsty


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Have a set of DBA MY12 front headlights, complete no damage


----------



## hirsty (Mar 9, 2010)

i also have an intercooler


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

i have a standard intercooler you can have for cheap


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I have the front carbon composite panel and rad header tank so on and other bits.


Regards Mark


----------

